

Porsche employess are banned from Facebook (German only) - eande
http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webwelt/article10178014/Facebook-ist-fuer-Porsche-Mitarbeiter-tabu.html

======
eande
Tried to find some English version, but the news is new and has not been
picked up yet by the press. Point is that the fear of industrial espionage
triggered Prosche management to ban their employees to use Facebook.

------
MaysonL
_During working hours, in the office_.

